# Manual Swap Thursday Morning!



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well originally it was suppose to be Weds night but I have class... so I'm getting up early and go work in the chilly (47 degree) SoCal temperature 

I believe Sam said he could come by Friday night and Deric said he could help with the wiring... (time... Deric? well a majority of my stuff is going to be done thurs and fri)

So far this is what I've done: I've assembled the shift linkage with the ES shifter bushing and PS short shifter, I've put in the solid motor mounts on all points (except the tranny side) and I've put in the manual crossmember, I've made the bracket for the clutch pedal, cleaned the bellhousing and installed the TB, resurfaced the flywheel and i've got my Redline Shockproof (heavy).

today I'm going to see if I can't finangle (as hard to spell as it is to do!) my drill under the dash and drill the 1" hole for the clutch pedal... I'm not sure if I'm taking the right strategy but I'm going to drill the 1" hole FIRST and then the two following 8mm holes off of that... I hope my clutch pedal doesn't wind up crooked! I'm also going to start taking apart the interior in preparation. I'll probably wind up replacing the axle oil seals today as well since I have them out. 

The JWT stage 2 dual sprung PP and clutch are standing by and ready to go as well! :thumbup: Oh and I have the manual 95-96 AIV, hopefully I have no idle problems!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

BTW my auto ecu is only for sale for about two weeks (check the classifieds), if no one wants it JWT is getting it back.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The drift I was using to pound in the axles seals wasnt as wide as I thought it was... so I used a mallet and pounded it down as far as I could... Anyone know if the little metal lip can be damaged like that?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well got into a fender bender today... someone must hate me... coming out to my broken car after class a seagull had crapped on my trunk too..   

Well engine is fine from what I can tell... drove it to class and back home without a peep although my driver side turning lamp was falling apart and going under my tire so I was affraid it'd pop... 

anyone know where I can get a teal green 200sx passenger side fender??? and a passenger side headlight and a passenger side turning lamp and a bumper cover, and a grill.... i might go with a carbon fiber hood... 

what sucks is the insurance isn't covering it this time, no comprehensive coverage...


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..I messed up my driver-side fender acouple months ago & then got a new one off Ebay..paid $120 painted. ..I forgot the company's name, but they did an excellent job matching the paint.. :thumbup: ..sorry, to hear about your car


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..ah'ha! :jump: found one..going for $21 on Ebay.. :thumbup:


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i can help you sometime friday-sunday, all around the afternoon. that sucks about the fender, but finding a replacement wont be hard.

ill probably roll by on friday afternoon or something. ill give you a call soon.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well Deric came over today and totally did all the wiring... I'm a dumbass when it comes to wiring so major thanks to Deric for the help! :thumbup: He also helped me lift the tranny up into place! I tried Javier's recemendation to 'bench press' the tranny in place... Javier is strong....

Mostly done, need to put on the downpipe tomorrow and put the fender wells back on... oh and poor that thick shockproof gear oil in! Bleh... hope it doesn't take an hour...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

k got it on the ground yesterday and took like half an hour to put in the shockproof...

My stupid cheap aftermarket shiftknob broke the little plastic piece inside so now I have to drive it with just the shifter! thats if I could drive it... put on the clutch cable... too long!!! so I have to go pick one up today and put it in... then I just have to clean up and put in the ecu and bammo... done... well except for the fact I have no hood!!! I'll take a few spins around the block!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok, swaps done. Deric came back over and helped me finish the wiring! What a nice guy huh? :thumbup: 

On startup it started up right away after we got everything hooked up right... Haven't driven it yet but will tomorrow around the block!

Total down time was about 6 days. About 14 hrs of work. Most of the time was one person doing the work but Deric helped a lot, without him the car would still be up on jacks. So with two ppl the whole time I think 9hrs is possible to do the swap. 

Hardest part was the pedals and the wiring. :cheers:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

good job .. i envy you now 
no pics 

me next for the swap


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Just drove it! Here's a digi pic of my face right now:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Practiced a bit more today... clutch was tightened and made it a lot simpler to drive...  i still stall once every three times... bleh... but once I went around on a straight and hit second and third!!! man this thing is quick!!! :thumbup:


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

James said:


> I tried Javier's recemendation to 'bench press' the tranny in place... Javier is strong....


lol....glad to hear you got it running :cheers:


----------

